# 2010 Detroit Auto Show Coverage



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Subdued in 2009, America's most important auto show is back on track at the start of a new and more optimistic year. General Motors and Ford will take center stage with a long list of new and important products including the 2011 Ford Focus, 2011 Ford Mustang GT, Chevrolet Camaro Convertible, 2011 Chevrolet Aveo, Buick Regal GS, GMC Granite Concept, Cadillac XTS Concept and Cadillac CTS-V Coupe. As for Chrysler, it doesn't have any press conference scheduled, but it will display a rebadged five-door hatchback from Fiat's Lancia brand, as well as a lineup of Fiat 500 models, including a convertible, electric version and a sporty Abarth model. Now under Fiat's wing, the Chrysler booth with also display amazing machines from both Ferrari and Maserati.

Other important vehicles debuting at the show include the Honda CR-Z Hybrid, a dedicated hybrid concept from Toyota, the 2011 BMW 3 Series, BMW Z4 sDrive35is, 2011 Hyundai Santa Fe, MINI Beachcomber Concept and the Mercedes E-Class Cabriolet.

There's sure to be plenty more as well, so check back often as we update this page with the latest breaking news from the Detroit Auto Show starting January 11th.

Plus: Don't forget to sign on to get email updates from AutoGuide.com's live coverage of the 2010 Detroit Auto Show.

More: *2010 Detroit Auto Show Coverage* on AutoGuide.com


----------

